# Multi wheels extreme all terrain bike



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

How about this concept? I'd already build several tilting trikes ever, either bicycle or motorcycles


For rough and soft terrains even stairs


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ignoring the noise I first time adjust disk brake, a leaning trike can easily climb up sidewalk step due to the full floating suspension


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Front 4th wheel is also for protection of the child


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

......


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Because you didn't try yet, a 2 wheeler need a stunt to climb a step, the full floating suspension only lift a half of weight each front wheel, you don't have to lift bike with your body,just run over the step like the old dad did in the film

Rear drive E bike also provides a torque that make front end lighter when throttling


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Thereby making single track a thing of the past. No thanks.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

The new category won't replace most of 2 wheeler, why/where and who need a tilting trike?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No, just no... Maybe a little out of scope for a two wheeled mtb site. Granted it’s electric, but that thing will not hang on singletrack that I ride. Maybe, if child in front seat...


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmm, I’m not sure where this “belongs”, but I like seeing design and thinking outside the box.

Kudos For kreativity!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Put the wheels closer together?


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

levity said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure where this "belongs", but I like seeing design and thinking outside the box.
> 
> Kudos For kreativity!


The motivation what I add the 4th wheel in front is for climbing steep stairs,don't have to ride on bike,just let it self propelled to the top

Pictures of the film


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> Put the wheels closer together?


This is a cargo bike,it's a waste if not using space between 2 wheels in front


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You realize that this a mountain bike site, no?


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

One of the reason I add a 4th wheel is it can also ride on mountain narrow tracks, what's not like 2 wheel MTB - - no stunts, not so high jumping

Can't 3 or 4 wheeler a mountain bike?


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I am interested in hearing about the handling test with cargo load. Leaning complications, flex issues, kingpin issues, corrosion, ease of access for repair...

Someone said something about singletrack, which is why I suggested for the wheels to be closer. Not sure if the extra weight, complexity, and cost is worth the performance increase (should have massive traction and stability boost).

I think people just want cargo bikes to be economical and easy to handle & maintain...


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

autobike543 said:


> One of the reason I add a 4th wheel is it can also ride on mountain narrow tracks, what's not like 2 wheel MTB - - no stunts, not so high jumping
> 
> Can't 3 or 4 wheeler a mountain bike?


With more than two wheels it is no longer a bicycle. Just sayin.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> I am interested in hearing about the handling test with cargo load. Leaning complications, flex issues, kingpin issues, corrosion, ease of access for repair...
> 
> Someone said something about singletrack, which is why I suggested for the wheels to be closer. Not sure if the extra weight, complexity, and cost is worth the performance increase (should have massive traction and stability boost).
> 
> I think people just want cargo bikes to be economical and easy to handle & maintain...


Maybe I've more experiences than most designers who's product already in the market

My G1 is a motorcycle diet version, the geometry not good for bicycle so I develop G2 for bicycle

A is my product, B I'd developed for EU distributor last December

The Chike trike is the only one tilting trike I ever ride (after my many builds of tilting trike),it is said the best C/P tilting cargo trike in the market, we had tested the same time, my design B rides better maneuverability than that


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

A solution looking for a problem, perhaps?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

autobike543 said:


> The motivation what I add the 4th wheel in front is for climbing steep stairs,don't have to ride on bike,just let it self propelled to the top
> 
> Pictures of the film


Ahhh, it all makes sense now. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

autobike543 said:


> Because you didn't try yet, a 2 wheeler need a stunt to climb a step, the full floating suspension only lift a half of weight each front wheel, you don't have to lift bike with your body,just run over the step like the old dad did in the film
> 
> Rear drive E bike also provides a torque that make front end lighter when throttling


You've got the future of e-biking right here. Don't let the haters tell you otherwise. Just be careful posting too much info online unless you have protected your IP or you might see something you recognize in the 2021 Specialized mountain moped cargo line up.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

vikb said:


> You've got the future of e-biking right here. Don't let the haters tell you otherwise. Just be careful posting too much info online unless you have protected your IP or you might see something you recognize in the 2021 Specialized mountain moped cargo line up.


Thank your advice, in fact some take my early prototype as reference in their product


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

rideit said:


> A solution looking for a problem, perhaps?


Bingo-rama. Rideit sums it up PERFECTLY.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Many solutions looking for a problem eventually find it.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi wheels drive+long travel suspension make vehicle all terrain capability


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

autobike543 said:


> Multi wheels drive+long travel suspension make vehicle all terrain capability


How much Spam can this carry while riding?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

As seen in the pictures


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Compact Tilting cargo E trike test ride,waiting for rear hub motor 

Dual front disk brake provide great brake riding down hill,don't need packing just throw them into the basket

The most benefit is dual front wheels less slip and fall down when cornering in gravel or wet winding road


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I see 1 picture with kickstand down. Leaning bike has issues with self-stability, correct? Potential to tip over onto side.










What about this kind of idea?


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

ninjichor said:


> I see 1 picture with kickstand down. Leaning bike has issues with self-stability, correct? Potential to tip over onto side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaning trike riding just like a 2 wheeler bike,you have to balance by your body,with suspension system,multi wheels make the stairs or pits more even like a plain

The trolley wheels no good for all purpose riding


----------

